# Vid of the 265g office tank



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got around to making a short couple min vid of the 265g aquarium as well as a brief tour around the work shop and office where the tank is located. Took 2 years of work to finish it and I felt like giving up after I found it needed to be resealed, but I stuck it out and now am pleased with the results. Not fully stocked yet but should be by about late spring early summer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkSB4v ... e=youtu.be


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks fantastic as expected Steve. I literally was expecting to see a fish try to go through the glass at the back into the tunnel.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking good - the ends definitely justify the means!

Glad you persevered. Fits in with the decor well. I'm pretty sure I'd get no work done there, with the multiple screens and the tank.


----------



## guyute (Oct 13, 2002)

Outstanding Steve. Can't imagine all you had to put up with during construction, failed seals, re-doing things, etc. But glad you completed it, as I'm sure you are!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The whole package and it looks fantastic!

So how did you beat the leak? Knock on wood..


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> So how did you beat the leak? Knock on wood


Thanks everyone. Jim what I did was I resealed it the normal way with scraping then wiping with alcohol over and over again then resealed, but as extra added insurance on the spot that the leak was from I laid a 3/4" x 3/4" patch pressed into the reseal and then sealed over that as well, plus used a much stronger silicone the 2nd time.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

To much work to clean. Not enough filtration. My 14' tank will blow this out of the water.... :lol:

Seriously though Steve... I envy your mancave. The whole thing is amazing. The 265 is just icing on the cake. So awesome man.

I'm not a fly fisherman, but always wanted to get into it. I'm into fishing as much as fish keeping.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow. That is one manly room! As a woman, I don't think I'd ever dare step foot in there!!

The tank is amazing!


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I remember looking at this on the DIY section when you were building it. Looks nice. and now you have the fish in I can appreciate the size etc.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the video! I shared it with all of my subs on youtube! Keep the vidoes coming!!


----------



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow Steve your basement/workplace is AWESOME! You should be giving tours and charge admission! I'd pay 20 bucks to come chill and hang out


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Just awesome all around. As a fishing and aquarium nut, I appreciate everything in that video. :thumb:


----------

